# QRD1114 alcance



## roberthank (Dic 1, 2009)

Saludos a la comunidad, tengo un dilema, ya que recuerdo que alguna vez arme un circuito con un sensor reflexivo (QRD) el cual sensaba a una distancia mayor a 30 cm, por desgracia perdi el diagrama y llevo algo de tiempo sin practicar la electronica, no se si alguno tenga idea de como hacer esto, recuerdo que esa vez untilice un trimpot para regular el alcance, no recuerdo donde va y en vez de un trimpot utilice un potenciometro, ¿tendra algo que ver esto?


----------



## roberthank (Dic 2, 2009)

roberthank dijo:


> Saludos a la comunidad, tengo un dilema, ya que recuerdo que alguna vez arme un circuito con un sensor reflexivo (QRD) el cual sensaba a una distancia mayor a 30 cm, por desgracia perdi el diagrama y llevo algo de tiempo sin practicar la electronica, no se si alguno tenga idea de como hacer esto, recuerdo que esa vez untilice un trimpot para regular el alcance, no recuerdo donde va y en vez de un trimpot utilice un potenciometro, ¿tendra algo que ver esto?


¿O alguna forma de sensar la lejania de un objeto sin la necesidad de dos elementos contrarios a la distancia necesaria?


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 3, 2009)

robert... es este el sensor QRD del que hablas ?. http://itp.nyu.edu/physcomp/sensors/Reoprts/QRD1114IRSensor
Salu2.


----------



## roberthank (Dic 3, 2009)

si, efectivamente, lo que pasa es que quiero sensar algo a una determinada distancia, cuando se aleje del sensor aproximadamente 30 cm envie una señal y el motor que mueve el objeto se detenga y no pueda girar en ese sentido solo el contrario


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 7, 2009)

Puedes usar un sensor industrial tipo reflex que operan muy bien. Te recomiendo usar el buscador del Foro para que mires y recuerdes cómo se hacen esos circuitos... Salu2.


----------



## electromen (Abr 9, 2010)

no se como identificar los pines de ese sensoe qrd1114 ya que no se ve la marca de donde deberia de estar el pin 1,,,, como los encuentro los pines????


----------



## lordaenema (May 10, 2017)

Saludos, alguno le ha puesto a este sensor un acrílico como para medio esconder el sensor?


----------

